

Review of Sublime Text 2 and SlickEdit - rackman171
http://www.drdobbs.com/tools/review-of-two-editors-sublime-text-2-and/240009033

======
ternaryoperator
I wish more reviews would use animated GIFs, like this article does, to
illustrate interactive features. Better than static images and easier to load
and watch than a video.

